#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Σύλλογοι - Παρατάξεις ΤΕΕ & ΕΕΤΕΜ >  > > >  >  >  Εγγραφή μηχανικού ΤΕ σε ΕΕΤΕΜ και ΤΕΕ

## ΜαρίναΝ

Καλησπέρα πήρα το πτυχίο μου τον Μάρτιο του 2022. Η σχολή μου έχει αλλάξει οπότε δεν ξέρω τι ισχύει, το πτυχίο μου λέει πάνω ΠΑΝΕΠΙΣΤΉΜΙΟ ΘΕΣΣΑΛΊΑΣ πιο κάτω Πρόγραμμα Προπτυχιακών Σπουδών του Τμήματος ΠΟΛΙΤΙΚΏΝ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΏΝ ΤΕ του πρώην ΤΕΙ ΘΕΣΣΑΛΊΑΣ. Τι πρέπει να κάνω που να γραφτώ; Στο ΤΕΕ; Στο ΕΕΤΕΜ; Κάπου αλλού;Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Xάρης

Απ' ό,τι καταλαβαίνω είσαι Μηχανικός Τ.Ε..
Όπου Τ.Ε. = Τεχνολογικής Εκπαίδευσης, δηλαδή από ΤΕΙ, άσχετα αν πλέον μετονομάστηκαν σε πανεπιστήμια.

Μπορείς να εγγραφείς στην ΕΕΤΕΜ.
Αλλά και στο ΤΕΕ, όχι όμως ως ισότιμο μέλος με τους μηχανικούς Π.Ε..
Η εγγραφή σου έχει νόημα αναλόγως του με τις ακριβώς θα ασχοληθείς επαγγελματικά.

Πληροφορίες για την εγγραφή σου θα βρεις στους αντίστοιχους ιστοτόπους και στα τηλέφωνα εξυπηρέτησης.

Εγγραφή στην ΕΕΤΕΜΈγγραφη στο ΤΕΕ

----------

